# Directv2PC stopped seeing HR23



## tha187um (Mar 7, 2009)

Last month I bought an HR23 receiver, Directv2PC saw it, but about a week after I got the receiver, it updated to version 02F5 (end of April) and since then, Directv2PC no longer see's the device. Oddly enough, Windows Vista see's it on the network as Directv Media share... one of the Mods recommended switching to the secondary network port on the receiver but I still cannot see it. I checked the IP address and it has all the right DHCP settings. any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try resetting the DVR (red button) and resetting your PC. Often that solves this problem.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

As litzdog911 suggested, a reset should solve your issue. I have to RBR my HR22 sometimes when Directv2pc doesn't find it.


----------



## tha187um (Mar 7, 2009)

No luck... I switched the network port and did the reset through the button but it is till not recognized. Can you have multiple servers on the same network?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. 

I noticed last night that DirecTV2PC sees my HR21 & HR20 but not the HR23.

I've reset but to no avail.

When I get home tonight, I'm going to check it out and post in the issues thread.

tha187um, if you continue to have problems then I recommend you post in the issues thread also.

Mike


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Had the same problem it was the firewall, try temporary disabling it and see if that works if it dose then your going have to open up some ports.


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Had the same problem it was the firewall, try temporary disabling it and see if that works if it dose then your going have to open up some ports.


Hello. I'm having a similar problem to the OP. I've noticed that when I disable Zone Alarm, I can usually see all of my DVRs. What ports do I need to open so that I can run Zone Alarm at the same time as using DirecTV2PC? Thank you.

Brian


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

breevesdc said:


> Hello. I'm having a similar problem to the OP. I've noticed that when I disable Zone Alarm, I can usually see all of my DVRs. What ports do I need to open so that I can run Zone Alarm at the same time as using DirecTV2PC? Thank you.
> 
> Brian


I just looked at my firewall log after starting DirecTV2PC, and [with 3 DVRs] there are way too many ports listed to post here.
If you can open a range of ports, I'd start with 40000 to 70000. Then maybe you can start tweaking them to see where you an close more down and still have the app work.

I think this is the hard way of doing this.
Look here: http://www.markusjansson.net/eza.html
for the Zone alarm setup, and see if you can get Zone alarm to ask you for the ports it needs, by application.


----------

